# Impossibilité de mettre sur I Tunes un cd acheté: DRM?



## bistourix (2 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis peut être encore un des rares à acheter des cd et je les importe ensuite sur i tunes.
Mais de temps en temps alors que le cd est neuf et reconnu par itunes puisqu'il affiche la liste des morceaux, l'importation s'arrête après le début du 1er morceau et un message d'erreur apparait.
J'ai appelé Apple qui me dit que c'est lié au DRM et que peux ne peuvent rien faire, si ce n'est utiliser des logiciels qu'ils n'ont pas le droit de m'indiquer.
Quoi faire alors que le but n'est que de lire un cd acheté sur mon système audio maison?

En vous remerciant par avance


----------



## flabecot (3 Mai 2014)

Vu que tu as acheté ton CD, tu peux aller sur piratebay, ou équivalent, te trouver leur version numérique pour les mettre sur itunes sans avoir de remord (tu as payé après tout).

Tu peux aussi trouver un soft pour récupérer les pistes de ton CD protégé sans tenir compte des DRM, mais je ne connais pas.

Perso, je fais maintenant l'inverse. J'achète sur itunes et je me grave un CD si besoin. Les puristes vont me hurler que la qualité du son sera moins bonne mais les morceaux itunes sont de bonnes qualité et tu ne perds rien de plus en les gravant.

Moralité, celui qui paye est souvent celui qui est pénalisé, ainsi va le monde ...


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Mai 2014)

Ou alors QObuz : les fichiers n'ont pas de drm et sont qualité CD voire studio master.
C'est étrange je n'ai jamais eu de problème de drm pour copier un cd mais c'est dommage.
Ils devraient fournir une copie numérique comme pour certains films.


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Mai 2014)

J'ai eu la surprise il y a quelques temps d'apprendre que la plupart de mes cd achetés à la "fameuse chaine de grande distribution aux couleurs jaune et noire" sont aussi disponibles en numérique gratuitement pour peu que tu ais la carte adhérent.
Pratique.

Sinon, pour répondre à la question, il y a quelques temps j'ai utilisé un logiciel du nom de xld decoder. Ce dernier ne s'embarrasse pas des DRM. De plus c'est quasiment le seul logiciel capable de numériser les morceaux cachés et pregap (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pregap).
Une piste à explorer.


----------



## bistourix (9 Mai 2014)

Merci pour ces réponses.
N'ayant c'est vrai aucun scrupule puisque j'ai acheté le cd, je suis allé sur piratebay, mais ils rebasculent systématiquement sur un service payant...
J'ai essayé xld décoder mais je ne suis pas arrivé à le faire fonctionner
Je vais effectivement voir si on peut obtenir une copie numérique après avoir acheté un cd, cela serait une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2014)

C'est quel CD pour ne pas se faire avoir également ?


----------

